# HGVC Las Vegas strip?



## opusX (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone stayed lately? Was wondering how the construction noise is? We have reservations in June. TIA.


----------



## Diane (May 1, 2006)

We were there in December.  There was a lot of construction activity, however we had called ahead and requested a unit as far from the construction noise as possible.  We ended up on a high floor at, I think, the north end, sort of over the main entrance.  Don't remember the unit number, but we heard no construction noise.  The units are lovely and we found the staff very accomodating.

Diane


----------



## floyddl (May 2, 2006)

Diane said:
			
		

> We were there in December.  There was a lot of construction activity, however we had called ahead and requested a unit as far from the construction noise as possible.  We ended up on a high floor at, I think, the north end, sort of over the main entrance.  Don't remember the unit number, but we heard no construction noise.  The units are lovely and we found the staff very accomodating.
> 
> Diane



The new wing was supposed to open in June so the construction noise should not be a problem unless they have broken ground on another new wing.


----------



## gshipley (May 2, 2006)

opusX said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed lately? Was wondering how the construction noise is? We have reservations in June. TIA.




I was there about a month ago.  When I checked in I asked for a unit away from construction.  We did not hear any noise the entire trip.


----------



## spike (May 2, 2006)

We were ther about a month ago also. Zero constuction noise. The parking is a zoo and we cound't find the back entrance as it was dark and no signs. Also someone smoked in our room and the front desk didn't seem to care. The room was very, very average and didn't seem as upscale as the other HGVCs I've stayed in.


----------



## ricoba (May 2, 2006)

My recommendation for the HGVC on the Strip & at the Flamingo is to use the $6 per day valet.  I know a lot of folks hate paying that extra, but parking in those two club locations is difficult if you don't valet.  The only Vegas club that valet is unneccessary is at the Vegas Hilton.

Spike, I am surprised about your comments about the room being average.  While it's small (we normally get a two bedroom) we have always found the rooms to be very nicely appointed and furnished.....

Rick


----------



## spike (May 3, 2006)

It's hard to explain. It was nice but not upscale...bottom line both the wife and I said we wouldn't buy there. Very small little things. Like there wasn't anywhere to put your toiletries around the sink. No cabinets or shelf and the style was just a glass countertop with no storage underneath. There was room for your toothpaste and that was about it! We ended up keeping some stuff in our suitcase. We laughed and commented to each other that the designer had never stayed in the room. 

And it wouldn’t have taken the HGVC much trouble to light the back parking entrance and spray paint in red letters on a piece of plywood a sign saying “ENTRANCE”. We drove around twice looking for a way in mumbling to ourselves that we couldn’t find a way in. Minor? Very, but it sucked.


----------



## gshipley (May 3, 2006)

spike said:
			
		

> It's hard to explain. It was nice but not upscale...bottom line both the wife and I said we wouldn't buy there. Very small little things. Like there wasn't anywhere to put your toiletries around the sink. No cabinets or shelf and the style was just a glass countertop with no storage underneath. There was room for your toothpaste and that was about it! We ended up keeping some stuff in our suitcase. We laughed and commented to each other that the designer had never stayed in the room.
> 
> And it wouldn’t have taken the HGVC much trouble to light the back parking entrance and spray paint in red letters on a piece of plywood a sign saying “ENTRANCE”. We drove around twice looking for a way in mumbling to ourselves that we couldn’t find a way in. Minor? Very, but it sucked.



I can certainly appreciate your opinion and feelings on this matter but I don't feel the same.   I have always thought the rooms at the HGVC on the strip were very nice compared to Flamingo or Hilton.  I have never regretted buying resale and feel that its miles above staying at a hotel on the strip (Excalibur, Luxor, Baly, MGM Grand, Flamingo, Royale, and NYNY are the ones I have stayed at).  That being said, I have not stayed in any of the other timeshares (other than HGVC) in vegas so I may not be qualified to make these statements.


I have never had a problem at all with parking but I have always arrived during daylight which may have been the difference.


----------



## ricoba (May 3, 2006)

gshipley said:
			
		

> I have always thought the rooms at the HGVC on the strip were very nice compared to Flamingo or Hilton.



If you have a chance check out the newly renovated rooms at the HGVC @ the LV Hilton.   

They have put in the new "Suite Dreams" mattresses, added a fancy clock radio, upgraded some of the furniture with a new color/style and put in some upscale toiletries.

I think the Flamingo is going to be getting an upgrade within a couple of years as well.

Rick


----------



## floyddl (Jun 18, 2006)

I am at the HGVC on the Strip now.  I checked in on Wednesday and was assigned the end unit on the 15th floor facing the pool and the new construction next door.  The construction noise was very loud day and night Thursday and Friday.  You could hardly carry on a conversation at the pool for all the rumbling.  It seems the noise comes from construction debris that is dropped down a metal chute from the upper floors where they are working into large trash bin on the ground.  The good news is that on Saturday it was quiet.  If you come here in the near future ask for a room on the front of the building or in the new wing that is opening in July.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2006)

Was it warm enough for you today?  It was _only_ 105 at my place today.  But you know what they say, "Its a dry heat." Yeah, like a hair dryer.

Fern


----------



## floyddl (Jun 18, 2006)

Today was a little more comfortable.  I believe it touched 110 today and it was a dry heat.


----------



## opusX (Jun 25, 2006)

Just got back on 6/21. Noise was a problem but not too bad. Most of the work stopped by 9:00 but was back by 7:00 AM. We were on the 24th floor poolside. The other side would be a bit quieter I think. Mostly our AC turned on high in the bedroom would cancel out the noise. The pool was very noisy. Boy I think when the new tower opens the pool will be overcrowded. I was more then a little upset because you can not get into the building from the parking lot without going up the steps in back. The handicap door did not work most of the week we were there. I don't understand why they don't have a keyed entry at the pool level. Also they tried to give us a "superior" 27th floor unit, seemed nice but it was a handicap room so no spa tub, no walk in shower, no washer/dryer and the closet was not usable for long clothes. They only thing it had was a plasma TV. We opted for the regular 1 bdrm unit with all the amenities.


----------



## floyddl (Jun 26, 2006)

The pool will definitely be over crowded when the new tower opens next week.


----------



## suskey (Jun 26, 2006)

I am going to be there in a couple of weeks. I was there last November and had to have my room changed due to the constant noise..which started at 3AM!!! The noisy room was facing the strip at the southernmost part of the building. They switched us to a room nearer the elevator and that was fine.

Does anyone have any idea what location would be best if they put us in the new tower? I am arriving in Vegas a few days before check-in and plan to go over to the HIlton and request a quiet location. We are confirmed for a 2 bedroom and will definitely not accept a handicap unit . Thanks for posting that it does not have all the amentities

And yes, I imagine if the pool is crowded now, it will be even worse when more people arrive. Although with the temps in the 100's I doubt I will be spending that much time at the pool.


----------



## floyddl (Jun 26, 2006)

I would think the best room request in the new wing would be for a high floor as far to the north end as you can get.  It should be quiet and offer a great view of the Strip to the South.


----------



## suskey (Jul 13, 2006)

We are here now and on the 27th floor in the new Tower. No problem with noise in the unit. However, the pool is another story..very loud noise from the construction next door. I would think that when Turnberry starts construction agagin across the street, the noise problem will return to all units facing thre strip.

The resort though is great..very well run..units are fabulous.

Susan


----------



## ricoba (Jul 13, 2006)

suskey said:
			
		

> We are here now and on the 27th floor in the new Tower.
> Susan



Is there any talk of a new pool area now that the new tower is open?  

Seems to me that once the two towers are full, the pool there is going to get kind of crowded.....

Rick


----------

